# Help on Passing Lateral - Wood design



## sweetooth6669 (Jan 17, 2013)

Two questions.

1. I've failed wood on every exam so far for both portions. I've reviewed the kaplan problems book, NCEES text examples, the NDS examples book, SE I &amp; SE II practice exams (older versions). Is there any suggestions on other books to study diaphragms and shear walls for wood. I'm tired of failing this part.

2. The Kaplan practice problems book, it's currently on the 8th edition...I have the 6th edition. Besides the code updates did they add a lot of problems or just update what was there to the new codes (or even do that). I've spent enough on kaplan as is, but if its worth the money, at this juncture ill buy whatever to help me pass this damn wood part.

I'm only taking the lateral portion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkaiser82 (Jan 18, 2013)

1. Design of Wood Structures by Breyer. Possibly the best material design book ever written. It does tackle wood diaphragm theory ad well.

2. Sorry cant help you here, I'm not familiar with Kaplan. Did you check PPI for a wood practice problem book?


----------



## Shastadawn (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with mkaiser82 and highly recommend the Breyer book.


----------



## ksmwilkes (Jan 21, 2013)

I used "Timber Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams" and the solved example problems that came with the NDS. Keep at it, you'll conquer this thing.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say that the wood design aspect of both exams is relatively simple. You are probably having a tough time with those problems that are incidentally involving wood. What I mean is, when you see a wood-framed building in lateral, you are probably seeing it as a multi-story wood shearwall building or a single-story (2-story max) wood diaphragm/glulam/masonry building. The Breyer book does an OK job at this, but you need problems that take you thru an entire building. I would NOT trust the SERM for all the lateral stuff. I would study the SEAOC Volume 1 and 2 very very thoroughly - it will walk you thru the lateral issues pretty well.

If you understand the SEAOC manuals, you will run out of questions to ask...


----------



## McEngr (Jan 21, 2013)

You also should understand the dowel yield limit equations and why the tables are there... I think these are in chapter 11. It is very possible that you don't know what goes into all of those equations and you aren't using them correctly...

what about the SDPWS 2008? DON'T USE 2005!!!

just a guess...


----------

